

Coming Soon: Fonts from Monotype Imaging - friggeri
http://blog.typekit.com/2012/09/24/coming-soon-fonts-from-monotype-imaging/

======
lutusp
> Coming Soon: Fonts ...

Great -- another effort to turn something that's until now been free, into a
paid product.

Stay tuned for the first effort to claim proprietary ownership over a large
class of fonts that have until now been free, or worse, a "Look & Feel"
lawsuit about competing fonts that aren't distinguishable to the eye of a
trained observer.

This is likely to be like icons all over again -- are icons property? Legally,
yes and no. How about square boxes with round corners?

More to the point, will people actually choose to buy fonts when equivalent
fonts are available in the public domain? A business like this can only
prevail by suing anyone willing to give away products that resemble theirs.
Like Apple is doing now. Like Microsoft did years ago.

